# washington courthouse reservoir



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I was looking at the odnr website, looking for somewhere to go ice fishing, and saw that washington courthouse reservoir isn't too far away. Anyone ever ice fished this place? Thanks, Clayton


----------



## Stepwes82 (12 mo ago)

claytonhaske said:


> I was looking at the odnr website, looking for somewhere to go ice fishing, and saw that washington courthouse reservoir isn't too far away. Anyone ever ice fished this place? Thanks, Clayton


I seen your post about ice fishing Washington Court House reservoir. Did you ever try it? The stocking records look awesome. Has anyone fished this place?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have heard some very good reports, but I have never fished it. It's only 40 minutes from me I guess I should give it a try.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I live near it, it’s a square mile reservoir, when full it’s 18’ all over, it’s one big flat body of water. It has nice fish but very hard to locate them. I have never ice fished it but would give it a try if it’s safe. Also be aware it set up in a large open area , if there is the slightest breeze blowing it will be a hard wind up there.


----------

